
Waymo ditched autopilot feature after test user napped behind wheel - ALee
http://www.autonews.com/article/20171031/MOBILITY/171039936/waymo-ditched-autopilot-feature-after-test-user-napped-behind-wheel
======
noahmbarr
Link to referenced video?

